

General Motors to Close Hummer - danhak
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/25/business/25hummer.html?hp

======
protomyth
Whoever is doing the division sales at GM is failing miserably. So Saturn,
Hummer, and Saab are without buyers, and they didn't even try with Pontiac.

